# marmoset advice



## chez1010 (May 17, 2010)

hello all
will try again (put this thread in wrong section)

my son is thinking of getting a marmoset monkey.
so any tips and advice would be grateful for

thank u 
cheryl:-o

sorry!!! its on twice now

any body know where can get good cages from?


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

How old is your son? Is he aware these aren't the cuddly animals that they appear to be? And that they cost a fortune? And that you'll need at least 2 marmosets?

Here's a little further info: 

tskaexotics.co.uk - So you want a monkey eh?
tskaexotics.co.uk - Myth & Misconception

I am not sure if you can buy cages big enough for marms, most people seem to make their own. I apologise if you are an expert on all things primate, but a lot of people do ask about marms without really knowing whats involved...tonnes of money, tonnes of time, and tonnes of space. And from what I hear, they can smell a bit nasty and give a rather unpleasant bite, despite their size.


----------



## chez1010 (May 17, 2010)

thanks
my son is 23 ha( it does sound as if he little)
he has done a lot of research, i was just wanting to ask people on here and get different points of view
thanks again 
cheryl


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Fair enough, I'm sure someone more knowledgeable than me will be along soon to give you some info.


----------



## chez1010 (May 17, 2010)

thanks for links rum kitty


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

You should not keep a single Marmoset, as they are highly social animals & need the company of their own species, so go for a pair. 

They need plenty of space to be able to climb, leap, swing etc. They should not be kept in parrot cages. An aviary is the most common type of housing for Marmosets, normally made up of an outside section with an indoor part. Heating is needed if housing Marmosets outside. They are good at chewing wood, so ideally use a metal framed aviary, or very thick sturdy wood. Kit the housing out with branches, ropes, logs, swings, parrot toys, etc. When cleaning out a Marmoset enclosure, you should never disinfect everything at the same time. This is because they use their urine to scent mark their terrritory, & it causes distress to thoroughly clean all the things in the enclosure as it is like them being in a strange new environment. Their urine has a fairly strong smell to it.

You can buy commercial Marmoset foods now, such as marmoset jelly, marmoset rings, small primate pellets, & marmoset cake. When used with fruit, veg, seeds, nuts, some human foods, & insects, this makes up a good diet. Human baby food can also be used.

Marmosets have sharp claws (as opposed to nails like ours) on all their digits except the big toes. These can inflict good scratches to human skin. Their incisor teeth are adapted to be very sharp & quite large, to enable them to gnaw wood. I have never been bitten by my marmosets, & don't want to be! Those teeth look evil!


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

*marmoset*

As zooman says you need to have two marmosets, i have 1 but i am in the middle of sorting him out another playmate! There is a smell of them owing to the fact they scent mark everything. Mine is handreared and very friendly and will go down my top or cuddle into your neck and if your eating will come up and take the food out of your mouth, but i get bit at least once every day, some of the bites arent to bad but others can be quite sore and can draw blood, you need to interact with them alot and also provide them with a big inclosure as zooman says parrot cages are no good they need a custom built aviary are a room or else a heated outdoor aviary! here is a couple of pictures of my room for him which has a open parrot cage in the corner for him to go to bed and to eat!
















































hope that helps you, they are an can be very rewarding pet given the proper care and time. : victory:


----------



## chez1010 (May 17, 2010)

thank u zoo man for advice 
very helpful
cheryl


----------



## chez1010 (May 17, 2010)

thanks jonny for advice
love the room!
cheryl


----------



## Patch (May 20, 2008)

*The Information You need is all on Marmosetdiets website*

Hi if you need any advise then marmosetdiets would be a good starting point they have a website with all the information you need 



chez1010 said:


> hello all
> will try again (put this thread in wrong section)
> 
> my son is thinking of getting a marmoset monkey.
> ...


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Cages for a marmoset should be built (outdoor enclosure) or converted spare room. A "marmoset cage" as such would be for a baby or a sleeping cage, not for an adult to live in. Please don't be taken in by shops selling cages like it's all you need for a marmy!


----------



## chez1010 (May 17, 2010)

thanks patch
will check that out
cheryl:2thumb:


----------



## chez1010 (May 17, 2010)

thank you loderuna 
got a big dog pen to convert
cheryl


----------

